# Megaminx or 5x5



## yourdeath106 (Dec 29, 2009)

Hey im thinking of expanding my puzzle collection past my 4x4 which i just got and my 3x3 but cant decide whether i should go with a mega or a 5x5

When i got my 4x4 i managed to get it solved by myself except for getting 2 pairs or a parity error for that i needed help from the internet and i was wondering if i would be able to solve a mega or a 5x5 and which will have a more lasting value for me

oh and i used the internet to solve the 3x3 i know for shame but i just wanted to solve it not think about it at first


----------



## retr0 (Dec 29, 2009)

Compromise and get a Gigaminx 

Seriously, the Megaminx will offer more variety to your collection. The 5x5 is not really much different from the 3x3 and 4x4. Definately the Megaminx.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Dec 29, 2009)

I've wanted a megaminx for a bit and I was made to wait for Christmas and it is WELL worth it! I feel it's quite a unique puzzle. Without the internet on Christmas, it took me quite awhile to solve it. Getting to the last layer didn't take so long (okay like over 10 minutes the first time) but the last layer itself was brutal. I was trying random 3x3 alg's that I knew for edge orientation, corner orientation etc. It was fun. Once I played with it again though and looked up some LL algs it wasn't so bad, most of the algs I've found for it are still 3x3 algs which is somewhat funny.

Honestly though you should just learn how to do 3x3 on your own without cheating  Same with 4x4. But if you are honestly looking at 5x5 or megaminx...definitely saying megaminx!


----------



## LNZ (Dec 29, 2009)

If you're seeking a full set of cubes from 2x2 to 5x5, get a 5x5. If not get a megaminx.


----------



## Novriil (Dec 29, 2009)

I'd get a v-5.. but just because I liek (yes, I meant to write it like that) 5x5 and I'm not practising or planning to practise megaminx.


----------



## yourdeath106 (Dec 30, 2009)

Cool but ya i think ill get a megaminx and pyraminx because i figure the 5x5 wont really hold any groundbreaking challanges


----------



## Dr.cubeagonapus (Dec 30, 2009)

I would suggest a Megaminx because of the coolness factor, but my QJ Megaminx pops all the time and it is supposed to be the best one. I suggest the Square-1 or the Fisher Cube


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Dec 30, 2009)

My megaminx is QJ and it has popped a bit, I need to do the speedcube mod to it, it can be rough to turn sometimes.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Dec 30, 2009)

Megaminx


----------



## James Ludlow (Dec 30, 2009)

Meffert's Megaminx. - Smooth, quick, and importantly, no pops.
If you do opt for 5x5 definately go for Vcube.


----------



## gibbleking (Dec 31, 2009)

i would prefer the 5x5 to the megaminx....(i have 4 so far including a mefferts big tiled vrsion which is very smooth to use but havy )


----------



## cubestack (Dec 31, 2009)

I would say if you are going for times, then stick to those two till you get rather good, sub-15 for 3x3x3 and maybe sub-1 for 4x4x4. I say this because I believe it would be easier for you to get faster with those two only rather than having a variety to choose from. 
But if you are going for collection or anything else, 5x5x5.


----------

